# Mainstream story about eBikes



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Well I guess Velonews is mainstream?

I did an e-MTB race. It was fun, and actually pretty hard | VeloNews.com


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Not really, velonews doesn't really even cater to mountain bikers any longer, but if you want stories in the mainstream media, here ya go: https://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=57933


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Harryman said:


> Not really, velonews doesn't really even cater to mountain bikers any longer, but if you want stories in the mainstream media, here ya go: https://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=57933


Thanks for that link.

Velonews is very definitely still the mainstream roadie news source in the US. It is dwindling down though, just like every other print (or formerly print) news outlet. I remember it from when it was tabloid newsprint out of Vermont, and we would scan the results pages looking for our names.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Mainstream in the tiny little world of roadies, sure. I'm not bashing it, I read it too, and have since the old days as well. I was thinking mainstream as in Outside magazine, or the NYT, that kind of general public mainstream.


----------

